# Twiggs County Club  **CLUB IS FULL**



## john57 (Mar 28, 2017)

460 acre club just outside of Macon needs a couple of members.  Old Huber clay mines - White Springs Church/Marion rds. We have deer, hogs, and turkey plus 3 ponds. Never have seen ducks. Land is a mixture of mature pines, smaller pines, about 50 acres of old clear cut, and a small hardwood branch with creek. Each member can put up 2 stands that can only be hunted by them unless you give another hunter permission to hunt. A few of us are open to sharing each others spots. Camp but no water. Electricity available and if interested we can talk about how this works. State regs on deer. Dues are $460 due by May 15. Wife or kid through high school can hunt with member. Total 10 members. Very limited guest rule. If interested PM me.
jme5755@cox.net


----------



## Muddy Water (Mar 28, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Bow hunter 1928 (Mar 28, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## piedmont1971 (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice deer, I likey. Interested in the pig population more than anything. Liked to have a good population where I dont have to pour a thousand dollars in feed for them to stay put.


----------



## ruvig8r (Mar 30, 2017)

Did you get the pm i sent you yesterday?


----------



## john57 (Apr 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## john57 (Apr 23, 2017)

bump


----------

